# Spiders from Serbia



## nikoli_ca (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are some spiders from Serbia. For start here are pictures of lynx spider, this is the first and only one I saw and took pictures of so I am very  
If anyone can ID it that would be great.


















and here is a foto of babies I found near. I believe they are lynx too, but feel free to correct me if I am wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sonny M (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello, Araniella sp ?


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 30, 2013)

_Oxypes lineatus._


----------



## Sonny M (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh yes Hawk, good job


----------



## nikoli_ca (Jun 30, 2013)

Tarantula_Hawk said:


> _Oxypes lineatus._


Thank you, I will post more pictures of spiders from my country, later so we can all enjoy these 8 legged beuties


----------



## nikoli_ca (Jun 30, 2013)

Here is a spider that I have no idea what it could be 






and an orb weaver #1









orb weaver #2



















male












Lycosidae


















Scytodes tohracica







Tetragnatha sp. male?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## erber73 (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice shots, orb 1 looks like araneus angulatus, orb 2 maybe  nuctenea cornuta...


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice pics. 
_Dysdera _sp.
_Araneus cf. angulatus_
_Larinioides cornutus
Alopecosa sulzeri
Scytodes thoracica
Tetragnatha _sp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nikoli_ca (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you guys ))


----------



## nikoli_ca (May 26, 2014)

Yesterday I found Eresus cinnaberinus. I'm super happy, as far as I know these little guys are very rare. It is a little male, maybe 1cm dls. He was trying to scare me of by lifting his ophistosoma and vibrating. Hi is so cute.


I left him to go on with his business. Hope he will find a girl and nex year there will be plenty of them around

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 26, 2014)

nikoli_ca said:


> Yesterday I found Eresus cinnaberinus.(...)


This name is now invalid. You should use this one: _Eresus kollari_ Rossi, 1846.

Nice pictures BTW


----------



## nikoli_ca (May 26, 2014)

Thank you. I know they have been changing names, but I only did a fast search, I apologize for my laziness.


----------



## The Snark (May 26, 2014)

Great shots! If I could get 1 out of 500 pics that good I'd be a permanently happy camper.
Tarantula_Hawk, that's impressive. What are you using; a crystal ball to ID those??


----------



## nikoli_ca (May 26, 2014)

Thank you Snark
I manage to get 1 out of 10 to be good... I'm happy with that. Sometimes these little buggers won't cooperate at all, but if one has patience, it is possible  to get a couple decent shots. 
I would also like to know which  model of crystal ball Tarantula_hawk is using


----------



## jecraque (May 26, 2014)

That Eresus is gorgeous. Sure wish we had those in the US--they have such cute little faces.

Since T_hawk's post is nearly a year old I'd be surprised if (s)he gets back to us, but, recognizing some of the names, I'm curious... At least _Larinoides cornutus_ and _Scytodes thoracica_ are found in my general vicinity as well as in Europe. Anyone know if they are native to both, or hitchhikers?


----------



## nikoli_ca (May 27, 2014)

As far as I know, Scytodes toracica is to some degree sinantropic species, so it could hitchhike to America. For Larinoides I have no idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Raptor (May 27, 2014)

_Larinioides _can be found in many parts of Palearctic (also east coasts of Russia) and Nearctic. Spiderlings can travel very long distances on their web threads, so they can establish new populations in far places, without our help.

_Scytodes _in my country is 100% synanthropic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jecraque (May 27, 2014)

Impressive! I wonder if these will be split as we enter the era of genetics-based spider systematics or if ballooning on such a scale is fairly common. Picturing little trackers on spiderlings now...


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (May 27, 2014)

Hey im still here! 
No crystal ball, just a matter of time and experience. Also those were all quite common and typical european species. 
_Scytodes thoracica_ is supposedly native to the Mediterranean region, where it can be found in abundance in a wide range of different natural habitats (under stones in xeric grasslands, under bark in mesophilic forests ecc), far away from human inhabitations. It does have very strong synanthropic tendencies here as well, and this was probably crucial in its introduction throughout central and northern Europe and in the nearctic region (in all of these areas it is strictly synanthropic).

Hard to say for_ L. cornutus_. This species occurs throughout the whole palearctic region, and may very well be native to the nearctic region as well (i'm personally not familiar with its distribution in N. America).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

